# Will you elaborate on the glycemic index?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I am a proud owner of your Burn The Fat, Feed The Muscle Manual. It is awesome – I have lost 27 pounds of fat so far. Struggling a bit with the last 10 or so, but I will get there. I really appreciate the updates you send to your customers. The new Burn The [...]

*Read More...*


----------

